# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  هارون دوالا: سنتقلب كل الترشيحات ونواجه السودان في النهائي

## yassirali66

*قال  هارونا دوالا المدير الفني لمنتخب النيجر انهم سعداء جدا بالتواجد في  السودان في بطولة الامم وسعادتنا اكثر بالفوز في مباراة الافتتاح على  زيمبابوي واكد ان المباراة كانت جيدة وحققنا الاهم ولكن اضعنا فوزا كبيرا  ولم نستثمر الفرص التي لاحت لنا امام مرمى الخصم وتحدث عن ارضية ملعب استاد  مدني واكد انها كانت سيئة واعاقت حركة اللاعبين داخل الملعب وايضا انقطاع  التيار الكهربائي ازعجنا قبل بداية المباراة واربكت حساباتنا ولكن سرعان ما  دخلنا اجواء المباراة وتحقق الفوز الذي سيمنحنا الفرصة للتأهل واشاد هارون  الى اللافت في مجموعتهم هو الجمهور الذي ظل يؤازر طوال المباراة وامن على  ان الاقامة جيدة شاكرا المسؤولين وتابع هارونا انهم قادرون على التأهل  للمرحلة القادمة على الرغم من ان المجموعة صعبة جدا واكد ان منتخبهم لم يكن  مرشحا وانما كل الترشيحات كانت في مصلحة غانا وجنوب افريقيا ولكن نحن  واثقون من قلب الطاولة على الجميع وسنواجه منتخب السودان في المباراة  النهائية ونؤكد بان كرة القدم لا تعترف بالاسماء وتحدث هارونا عن منتخبنا  الوطني وقال انه منتخب جيد وقادر على الوصول للمراحل الاخيرة ونبه الى انه  يزور السودان للمرة الاولى ولا يعرف شيئا عن المنتخب السوداني لكنه يعرف  الهلال والمريخ من خلال مشاركاتهما المتكررة في بطولات افريقيا.


*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور حبيبى
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ان شاء الله السودان في النهائي
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

قال هارونا دوالا المدير الفني لمنتخب النيجر انهم سعداء جدا بالتواجد في السودان في بطولة الامم وسعادتنا اكثر بالفوز في مباراة الافتتاح على زيمبابوي واكد ان المباراة كانت جيدة وحققنا الاهم ولكن اضعنا فوزا كبيرا ولم نستثمر الفرص التي لاحت لنا امام مرمى الخصم وتحدث عن ارضية ملعب استاد مدني واكد انها كانت سيئة واعاقت حركة اللاعبين داخل الملعب وايضا انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ازعجنا قبل بداية المباراة واربكت حساباتنا ولكن سرعان ما دخلنا اجواء المباراة وتحقق الفوز الذي سيمنحنا الفرصة للتأهل واشاد هارون الى اللافت في مجموعتهم هو الجمهور الذي ظل يؤازر طوال المباراة وامن على ان الاقامة جيدة شاكرا المسؤولين وتابع هارونا انهم قادرون على التأهل للمرحلة القادمة على الرغم من ان المجموعة صعبة جدا واكد ان منتخبهم لم يكن مرشحا وانما كل الترشيحات كانت في مصلحة غانا وجنوب افريقيا ولكن نحن واثقون من قلب الطاولة على الجميع وسنواجه منتخب السودان في المباراة النهائية ونؤكد بان كرة القدم لا تعترف بالاسماء وتحدث هارونا عن منتخبنا الوطني وقال انه منتخب جيد وقادر على الوصول للمراحل الاخيرة ونبه الى انه يزور السودان للمرة الاولى ولا يعرف شيئا عن المنتخب السوداني لكنه يعرف الهلال والمريخ من خلال مشاركاتهما المتكررة في بطولات افريقيا.




 

والله الراجل ما قصر
قال كلام سمح بالحيل

لكن
كتر المحلبية شويه

:m2_cat:
                        	*

----------

